# Pompano virgin no mo



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Hit the beach this morning just before dark and were impaling and hurling sand-fleas by first light. My first pompano ever was peeling drag off about an hour later. She was the 3rd pomp of the day for our group. Measured right at 16 inches. We also got one little whiting, a BIG 'ol ray that, had he taken the bait 2 seconds earlier, would have gotten away with one of our rods, and a BIGGUN of a black drum. 42". Fun first "real" day of surf fishing.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Where was this at? Were the sand fleas plentiful where you went to get them?


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

pics ?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Was nice to meet you today Rob, looking forward to much future fishing. Couple of pics from today, we were on Okaloosa Island in FWB, pretty much all fish but the whiting on sandfleas and either an orange corky or chartreuse and orange pokadot corkies. Fish were in close.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

NICE!!! Thanks for the info and pics man!!!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

What in the heck is that fish?? Is that a drum? Catch him while fishing pompano?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Black Drum*



GoVols said:


> What in the heck is that fish?? Is that a drum? Catch him while fishing pompano?


Yes; that is a Black Drum.

They are very prevalent this time of the year in the surf because they are spawning.

I like to eat the 'pan-size' Black Drum because these large fish are coarse. Besides; they're the breeders for future populations.

A Black Drum will eat a small Pompano bait or pretty much anything. I like to use salted clams, but shrimp(the more rotten the better), works well.

I also like to use a heavier rig when fishing for them. C2


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That is a beast of a drum!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Went back out tonight with the family, picked up 4 pomps. Same deal as yesterday...sand fleas and skrimps.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang dude, good job, wish I could have made it out there today.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

nice job! that drum looks like he must have been a fun little game of tugowar, surprisingly i havent hooked into one in the surf yet, quite a few reds and pomps though. its nice seeing that the action to the east is good, pensacola beach is so so for me lately, but perdidos been really hot for pomps.


----------

